# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Medieval Demographics Made Easy

## jezelf

useful site I found today 

Medieval Demographics Made Easy by S. John Ross

for working out just how big your populations would be - check out the calculator at the bottom of the page


I found that site by looking at this one from Geoff Eddy Creating an Earthlike Planet

which also covers help in creating cultural details. Check out the 'other pages' links at the bottom of the page; a bunch of useful stuff there.


- apologies if I'm repeating info already put up here somewhere.

----------


## Midgardsormr

Yeah, it's been posted before, but it's not a problem, in my opinion.  It's good to keep resources like that one in front of our eyes.

Incidentally, Ross posts here occasionally under the name Ghalev.

----------


## Sathurn

The link appears to be broken, is this info posted elsewhere?

edit: nevermind google found it. great info.

----------


## Vellum

Medieval Demographics Made Easy   here's link if anyone else is interested

----------


## sreynders

> Medieval Demographics Made Easy   here's link if anyone else is interested


I will be using this! Thanks!

----------


## SaberDart

But does anyone have a link for Eddy? I had it in my bookmarks, but that page is dead now =(

----------


## gilgamec

> But does anyone have a link for Eddy? I had it in my bookmarks, but that page is dead now =(


Googling the title finds Creating an Earthlike Planet.

----------


## SaberDart

Well, that's an obvious enough solution. I am apparently an idiot. =(

Thanks for the link though!

----------

